# Schroth Quick fit Harness in the MK3



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Anyone try it yet? I do not have my car yet (should be tonight or tomorrow), so I can not look at how the belts are mounted.

Is it possible to use the harness like we could in the Mk2?

thanks


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

I am interested in doing this as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

There would be no issue with running them! My coworker has the QuickFit harnesses in his MK5 and loves them :thumbup:


----------



## NCoastGTi (Oct 11, 2002)

*Schroth Quickfit*

I don't think it will work, because unlike the Mk 1 and 2, the Mk 3 seats have an integrated headrest, so the belts can't slide through between the top of the seat and the headrest.


----------



## druber (Mar 31, 2006)

*This is correct*

The Mk3 one piece seats preclude running the Schroth Quick Fit harnesses. The 2nd problem is the very short distance between front seat and rear seat belt anchors: it falls below of Schroth recommendations.


----------



## mossback (Jul 26, 2016)

druber said:


> The Mk3 one piece seats preclude running the Schroth Quick Fit harnesses. The 2nd problem is the very short distance between front seat and rear seat belt anchors: it falls below of Schroth recommendations.


3rd issue is without a roll bar, you are not safe being held fully upright in case of roll-over. The lap-belt allows for the body to fall to the side if the roof comes in. Get a roll bar with a harness bar to hold the straps at appropriate shoulder hight. Install race seats and use the lap-belt, Sparko Evo work great for this.


----------

